# Indonesian: tepung gandum olahan



## Riveritos

I see this phrase written on some pasta labels (spaghetti, fusilli, tagliatelle, etc).
I found in an indonesian dictionary that the word _pasta _means pasta also in indonesian, so I do not understand exactly why they have written this on the package.
Does the phrase make sense on the label? Is this the way how you call it in Indonesia?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## puntosblah

tepung = flour
gandum = wheat
olahan = processed
and therefore "tepung gandum olahan" means: "processed wheat flour"
if they do not precise how the wheat flour is processed then the definition is quite vague and it can include anything from pasta, noodles, etc.
in Indonesia they tend to use the closest Indonesian definition for imported foreign words that can best describe the product rather than use the precise word which was taken from another language (like "pasta").
hope i helped


----------



## Riveritos

So, in your opinion, is it normal to find this phrase on a pasta label, since it's processed wheat flour?.


----------



## xavierxavier

The translation of wheat flour for Indonesian is actually "tepung terigu", but I think it's more for recipes and cooking, I don't think it's a common phrase on ingredient statements. Yes, I think I've read "tepung gandum olahan" before on noodles and pastas before - hey, I don't always read the packaging contents.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you. Your answer has been very helpful.


----------



## MarX

xavierxavier said:


> The translation of wheat flour for Indonesian is actually "tepung terigu", but I think it's more for recipes and cooking, I don't think it's a common phrase on ingredient statements. Yes, I think I've read "tepung gandum olahan" before on noodles and pastas before - hey, I don't always read the packaging contents.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Xavier's right.
This may be interesting for you guys: The word "terigu" in "tepung terigu" was taken from Portuguese *trigo*, which also means wheat in Spanish. 

Saludicos


----------

